# purple couch down & out



## KenC (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## matthewo (Dec 15, 2011)

hehe, intersting.

somehow this reminded me of F-yo couch, you can buy another one.....

i thought to myself the other day when trying to find some good places to shoot, maybe i should go into the hood and take some pictures. of course with my glock 40 and two clips full of hollow tips... haha


----------



## KenC (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Matt.  This actually is in the historic area downtown where you usually don't see this sort of thing.  There must be an interesting story behind it.


----------

